# $15 Slingshots



## AMT15

Please recommend some $15 slingshots that can shoot both flats and tubes.


----------



## treefork

Check this out from two and a half years ago ? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16948-getting-a-good-setup/

Or this one . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27244-cheap-slingshots-from-ebay-any-good-maybe/


----------



## Sinnbad11

I haven't been around for long enough to know all the vendors but if you want to spend a little more than that I would recommend Pocket Predator (Bill) or simple shot (Nathan). Both vendors make excellent slings and are members of the forum. However with shipping it will cost closer to 35 dollars. If that's not what you're looking for I apologize for being useless lol.


----------



## AMT15

I guess there's still no good answer... lol I was just checking if there were any options I could get with some change I noticed I have in my paypal.

Sinbad11...thx for the recommendations, good ones. Those are actually the two I've pinpointed with the most economical options, that I'd have confidence in (not Chinese stuff).


----------



## lunasling

The products from Dankung are of good quality i own 3 of them .


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz

AMT15 said:


> I guess there's still no good answer... lol I was just checking if there were any options I could get with some change I noticed I have in my paypal.
> 
> Sinbad11...thx for the recommendations, good ones. Those are actually the two I've pinpointed with the most economical options, that I'd have confidence in (not Chinese stuff).


My avatar is a dankung comprising surgical steel.

I love it!



Rip


----------



## lunasling

AMT15 said:


> I guess there's still no good answer... lol I was just checking if there were any options I could get with some change I noticed I have in my paypal.
> 
> Sinbad11...thx for the recommendations, good ones. Those are actually the two I've pinpointed with the most economical options, that I'd have confidence in (not Chinese stuff).
> 
> AMT15
> 
> ya get what ya pay for , then of course you can fabricate one of your own for much less .


----------



## Henry the Hermit

You can pick up a Daisy F-16 from WalMart for under $10.00. You can use large tubes, (but not Daisy, they are junk) or tie on flats or small tubes. TruMarks are also cheap, and sometimes found at WalMart and other sporting good stores. Of course, Tennessee has millions of forks growing on trees, and you can tie all kinds of rubber on a natural.


----------



## Viper010

I think Henry hit the nail right on the head there!

I'd say, spend those 15 PayPal dollars on SimpleShot for band material, and go find yourself some nice forked sticks!


----------



## Revs

Tennessee has hickory trees. Wish we had them in Nevada. They would make a great shooter.


----------



## Viper010

Revs said:


> Tennessee has hickory trees. Wish we had them in Nevada. They would make a great shooter.


Doesn't Nevada have mesquite trees? Just as good and way more beautifully grained!


----------



## Revs

Not close enough to me. But, mesquite can have some beautiful grain. I will have to remember to watch for it while out of cutting projects. Pine and juniper usually isn't strong enough in my opinion.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Six Sick Sheep and Tripwire on eBay. Both have $15 slingshots and they are made of quality materials and will hold up.


----------



## TARDIS Tara

If you could only get access to a bandsaw... The Templates section is filled with shooters you could make for yourself.

Personally, I would point you to a Simple Shot Torque, but that's $24.99... and worth every penny.

Also, have you got Creosote Bushes in your area? Their roots are hard as iron. As are the bases and root tops of ancient dessicated dead cholla cactus skeletons. I've been amazed at the beauty and strength of these two "junk" woods.


----------



## Secret Squirrel

.99

Delivered

From china!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Outdoor-Hunting-Camouflage-Bow-Slingshot-Catapult-New/112507660092?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Took a long tome to get here. Like it was on a slow boat from...well...China.

I don't know what it is made out of but I can't bend it with my bare hands. The tubes and pouch are serviceable. Hey, .99 It was worth the gamble.


----------



## VAshooter

As a number of forum members have suggested, buy some band material and make a pouch from shoe leather and cut a tree fork to make a slingshot. There are a number of threads which show slingshots made from tree forks you can use as a guide. You will enjoy shooting something that you made with your own hands.


----------



## Secret Squirrel

Tardis Tara,

The cactus skeleton is really cool. Is it filled with some kind of resin?


----------



## pirateking

YEAH.! Dankung POM is $12. Really. And you can use 000 rubber stoppers for quick OTT with tubes and flats. Chicago screws with tabs. Very versatile. Order now, for Valentines day... :huh:

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/super-lightweight-pom-conglin-slingshot_1693

I got several for gifts too.


----------



## mattwalt

Secret Squirrel said:


> .99
> 
> Delivered
> 
> From china!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Outdoor-Hunting-Camouflage-Bow-Slingshot-Catapult-New/112507660092?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Took a long tome to get here. Like it was on a slow boat from...well...China.
> 
> I don't know what it is made out of but I can't bend it with my bare hands. The tubes and pouch are serviceable. Hey, .99 It was worth the gamble.


Watch that one. Even if you can't bend it now - its made from Zinc alloy which is brittle. All it takes is a drop or a frame hit to have the prospect of catching a chunk of that in the face. There are some stainless ones from around $5 if you know what you're buying which are safer.


----------



## tastetickles

Axiom Champ poly is at 16 bucks now at simpleshot, I think that's worth it.


----------



## mattwalt

Torque also for that matter


----------



## Secret Squirrel

I'll keep an eye on it. I might even destroy one just to see what the structure looks like. I have a few of them now. I'm pretty familiar with zinc alloys.


----------



## brucered

Secret Squirrel said:


> I'll keep an eye on it. I might even destroy one just to see what the structure looks like. I have a few of them now. I'm pretty familiar with zinc alloys.


Clamp it in a vice and pull back with some rope or paracord on the fork tips. Should give you a good indication if it's safe to shoot or not. I do this with most of my frames, even though they won't be taking the much stress. With a 99cent one, I'd probably be included to do it before every putting.

I'm always in the camp of "if it's too good to be true, it probably is". At 99 cents with free shipping, something doesn't add up.

Stay safe.


----------



## Jolly Roger

brucered said:


> Secret Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it. I might even destroy one just to see what the structure looks like. I have a few of them now. I'm pretty familiar with zinc alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> Clamp it in a vice and pull back with some rope or paracord on the fork tips. Should give you a good indication if it's safe to shoot or not. I do this with most of my frames, even though they won't be taking the much stress. With a 99cent one, I'd probably be included to do it before every putting.
> 
> I'm always in the camp of "if it's too good to be true, it probably is". At 99 cents with free shipping, something doesn't add up.
> 
> Stay safe.
Click to expand...

Too good to be true.....Maybe I'd better stop giving slingshots away. You get what you pay for.


----------



## VAshooter

JR,

I'll agree that "you get what you pay for " is true when you are buying something you want.

However if someone takes the time to teach you something and, not only that, but gives you the equipment you need to continue on with the endeavor, I feel you have gotten a true gift. The only thing better than receiving a gift is recognizing the fact.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I had a welding shot cut slingshot frames out of 1/4" flat steel and 1/4" aluminum. Cost me $12.50 each. I got 10 slingshots for the price of one custom job....yet this is a custom frame. Just need to polish and band them up. If you have not used your PayPal change yet, I can send you one of the blanks.


----------



## erniepc1

You can't go wrong with a Scout from Simple Shots. Save up and put your mind at ease with a proven good product to start with. Just my 2 cents. lol.


----------



## birdmove

I have one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015WSQ85A/ref=cm_cr_ryp_prd_ttl_sol_0

And one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JU4354/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I bought these a few years ago, and the prices have gone up a bit.

For portability, the Trumark. But, it looks like the Black Widow agrees with me a bit better. Some greedy nincompoop on Amazon has Trumark replacement band sets at like $60!! They should run like under $5. Super easy to replace. I like the pouches better on the Trumark band sets, as some pouches tend crack, but not the Trumarks.


----------



## 3danman

Also check out the "For Sale by Individuals" subforum. Lots of good deals on second hand frames there for a discounted price as long as you don't mind a little wear and tear.


----------



## stevekt

This frame is available on eBay for less than $4.00 US. It is frame only. It came with green plastic scales but I removed them. It has pretty wide forks and is very comfortable to hold but I would not recommend it for heavy bands/ammo.


----------

